

Mathematics for the industry. - kombinatorics

Does a major in Mathematics AND Computer Science do better in the industry opposed to just a Computer Science degree or a Software Engineering degree?<p>Also, share what you majored in or what you are majoring in currently.
======
w_t_payne
Depends on the job, and depends upon your aptitude and particular area of
expertise. Most organizations will want a mix of expertise and experience, to
make a "fully rounded" team, so people who are enthusiastic, can speak to a
couple of different disciplines, and who can communicate effectively will
always be in strong demand. Computer Science and Mathematics is a good
combination to have. For example, for a lot of the stuff that I do,
mathematics helps a lot, particularly demonstrable familiarity with
statistics, linear algebra, basic calculus, and anything else relevant to
machine learning. If you match that with good technical skills in C++ (or
perhaps Java), you will have a highly marketable skill-set across a range of
industries.

Personally, my undergraduate degree was in Artificial Intelligence, so I have
ended up doing fairly well with quantitative developer & data science oriented
roles, and have never found myself short of work, irrespective of the state of
the broader economy.

